# What is your opinion on these pads?



## KRC (Feb 23, 2015)

I am looking to buy a new saddle pad and I have found a few that have good reviews, but not sure which one would be better. 
I have a 6 or 7 year old mare that stands at 14.3 hands. I will attach a picture that gives you a look at her withers. It's not the greatest picture, since it's not from the side, but it can kind of give you the idea.
I do barrel races and playdays on her. 

These are the pads I am debating:
- Back on Track Therapeutic Pad (31 by 30)
- Diamond Wool Contour Felt Pad (32x32)
- Performers 1st choice contour pad (32 x 32)

If you have any other ones that you would like for me to look at, please let me know!
I do have a kind of small price range, however. So, nothing about $130. 
Thanks!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If you can save a little more, I suggest the 5 Star Wool pads. They're the best in my opinion. I've heard good things about Diamond Wool, though.


----------



## Horsesaremylife150 (Feb 4, 2015)

I love my thinline pad! I will never use anything else now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The back on track pad is very thin and should only be used as a liner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in love with Diamond Wool. I have one for my barrel saddle and one for my Aussie. They are thick, soft, and conform well with use. They actually break in and take the shape of your horse because they aren't as stiff as other 1" wool pads I've used. And they are affordable as far as "good" pad prices go, so I think they are a good buy.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

KRC said:


> - Back on Track Therapeutic Pad (31 by 30)


Ditto to Dehda1. This is a LINER. It is meant to be used underneath your saddle pad; not alone. 

BOT has great products and I am sold on them. However, do be careful about using any BOT product when it is hot outside. The company claims they won't heat up a horse, but I have found otherwise with the products I have myself. Great products; still love them, but use very sparingly in the heat.



KRC said:


> - Diamond Wool Contour Felt Pad (32x32)


I've never personally owned a Diamond Wool pad but I have heard good things about them. 

In my mind, they are a "cheap" version of a 5 Star pad. 

5 Star pads are expensive but they hold up really well and last a long time. I love them.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When I was looking for pads I looked through a lot of reviews. 

I ended up going with a 5 Star pad. Which is excellent. 

However, if I hadn't been able to source one in Australia my second choice was the Diamond Wool.

Edit - just realised how old this was. Sorry!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was going purchase a 5 Star pad, the lady at the tackstore talked me out of it, saying Reinsman wool pad was every bit as good as she has both, but the Reinsman was about $75 cheaper. I purchased it and am very happy with it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the Diamond Wool pad that you're considering. I *love* it, except for the size. 32"X32" is HUGE. I like that it's 1/2" thick, but the length and width of it are ridiculous. It's even big under my full-skirted barrel saddle that has a 16" seat. 

It has a nice contoured cut that's great for horses with withers. Unfortunately, my big draft cross has pretty much no withers, so it fits a little wonky on him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the difference is cost of wool pads has a lot to do with the quality of hte wool itself. whether or not it's 100% wool, or some synthetic, and if all wool, is it all VIRGIN , or some recycled. 5 star is all virgin wool, of a high quality. Diamond is perhaps all wool, but not sure if virgin or part recycled.


wool felt is not all alike. even the type of sheep the wool comes freom will make a difference.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Diamond wool pads are all virgin wool.


----------



## raricros (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a diamond wool pad, and it's excellent. All the shock absorbtion and compression of wool, plus wither relief


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Diamond wool all the way. I have two of the contoured shim pads that are amazing. My chiro was thrilled when she saw it and told everyone they needed one. I have another contour pad that's similar quality but made by irvines tack and it's amazing too. Best pads out of everything I've tried, and I've had some fancy gel ones too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another vote for Diamond Wool pads. I have two hand-me-down pads. LOVE THEM!


----------

